# Life Style in HK



## Marlene

I might be moving to HK at the end of the year. It seems I cannot find anyone who hasn't really enjoyed the city. And not that I am looking for any bad press, but what are the benefits and pitfalls of living in HK - with let's just say, an adequate salary and housing benefit - but not extravagant, and I am talking 10 years minimum if things work out - big if? I now live in a small, clean, but boring expensive European city although I hail from North America and the job is secure here. Daughter has left home, middle age, and as usual following my husband with no prospects of a job for me. The usual. I bought a book re living and working there, but it's written by some, younger smitten woman, who in the first paragraph ridicules the non-working 'kept' woman. Yeah...well she should try it! I did have a career lady....and now it's gone, gone, gone. Wouldn't have bought the book had I known...anyway - Any opinions about living in Hong Kong in general. Thanks..................


----------



## Kens14

Hi Marlene,

I've been living here for 3 years now. I came out from the UK, my first experience of being an expat. I'm now 37, single, no kids. I work in a moderately paid job - that's moderate for expats, but very well off compared to most locals.

I absolutely love life in HK, and have no plans to ever return to UK/Europe. The pluses are that you are in a constantly fascinating Asian city, a truly world city which never ceases to surprise, amaze and entertain. You have everything that Europe offers (food, culture, shopping, reliable infrastructure, high salaries etc) with the best of Asia (exotic, different, polite people, safety etc etc). The territory is varied - from the amazing urban areas of Central & Kowloon, to the beautiful countryside of The New Territories within 30 mins on public transport.

What are the downsides ? Well, these are minor in comparison to the benefits. However, housing in the central area is expensive, my apartment is small - but then there's only me living here & I do live in the city centre. The air pollution can get pretty bad, but I've got used to it.

I'd say make the move, you'll never regret it, and neither do the many expats who live here !

Kens.


----------



## Marlene

*Thanks Ken....*

Interesting that no one replied to that one earlier.......thanks so much for your encouraging note....unfortunately we are on hold right now and awaiting answers from the company re some licensing issues. Should know in 1 to 2 weeks though. Great that you love it in HK. Very encouraging. I will remember to let you know how it goes  Marl


----------



## Gymshark

Sounds like a good endorsement, I live in Bangkok (from UK) and love visiting HK for short trips. Might consider a move myself but I heard the price of property (rental) was prohibitive, is that true? I currently live in a great Bangkok appt. with all the trimmings for about 500GBP per month ish, is HK much more expensive?


----------



## senkimsin

i will come to hk next month, but only for going around, and i hope i can know some more firends there,if anyone,pls wirte to me 
danke


----------



## Kuvshynova Anna

*Moving to HK*

Dear Kens,

I just read your letter about living in HK. Could you please, let me know what is the "comfortable" income to stay in HK? I am going to move and didn't discuss with my company my future income yet. I would like to get more information before. Could you please, help? How much you should earn per year in order to have comfortable life?
Thank you in advance for your reply.
Anna


----------



## Sweetmother

hk is a good place. you guys will love it i am sure. as i stay here for.... about 15 years!

easy transport/ dining/ shopping/ exercising/ hiking etc...


----------



## BenMore

Marlene said:


> I did have a career lady....and now it's gone, gone, gone. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It needn't be gone, Marlene. If your husband is going to have a work/residence permit you will be able to work in HK too. Even in your own right, if you get a job offer and they sponsor you for a work permit. My wife and I will be moving there soon after 7 years in mainland China as teachers, but mostly it'll be retirement, if you could possibly retire in such a dynamic place. We wouldn't consider moving back to the UK to live - ever!
> 
> Plus you don't have to live in the city - there are loads of lovely places in the islands and New Territories.


----------



## senkimsin

Sweetmother said:


> hk is a good place. you guys will love it i am sure. as i stay here for.... about 15 years!
> 
> easy transport/ dining/ shopping/ exercising/ hiking etc...


seem good, but everything is seem very high price, just like in Germany


----------



## celia_mok

I can't say HK is a great city, but HK is a good city for shopping, you can buy anything here but people in here are very money minded


----------



## sarah939

I am agree with Kens. HK is a good place to live ! 

Although the housing is comparatively high, other things are not expensive in HK. And I think it is much cheaper than in Germany.


----------



## pokerdonkey

THere is only one HK I have been all over the world and never been anywhere like HK. Its a bit Like UK , SF, China all sqashed together. Its a bit loud at times and has alot of interesting smells but over all its been an good time.


----------



## batman3298

I grew up in Hong Kong. It is a nice city with many pros and cons as mentioned by others in their email. There is never a dull moment and always bustling with activities such as shopping, eating, hiking, sports etc. It offers easy access to China for visits and sightseeing trips. 

One can live rather cheaply or have an expensive lifestyle. Rental property is expensive on the HK island near central and mid-level. Rental prices are lower for properties on the Kowloon side.

For example, 
a one or two bedroom apt (450sq ft) rental price ranges from HK$8000.00 to HK$15,000.00 per month.
a three bedroom apt (800sq ft) rental price ranges from HK$12,000.00 to HK$25,000.00 per month.
Price varies by locations and whcih Hong Kong districts you choose.

You can check for HK Real Estate prices at (yahoo.property.hk/eng ) 

cheers,
Batman


----------



## The Don

Kens14 said:


> Hi Marlene,
> 
> I've been living here for 3 years now. I came out from the UK, my first experience of being an expat. I'm now 37, single, no kids. I work in a moderately paid job - that's moderate for expats, but very well off compared to most locals.
> 
> I absolutely love life in HK, and have no plans to ever return to UK/Europe. The pluses are that you are in a constantly fascinating Asian city, a truly world city which never ceases to surprise, amaze and entertain. You have everything that Europe offers (food, culture, shopping, reliable infrastructure, high salaries etc) with the best of Asia (exotic, different, polite people, safety etc etc). The territory is varied - from the amazing urban areas of Central & Kowloon, to the beautiful countryside of The New Territories within 30 mins on public transport.
> 
> What are the downsides ? Well, these are minor in comparison to the benefits. However, housing in the central area is expensive, my apartment is small - but then there's only me living here & I do live in the city centre. The air pollution can get pretty bad, but I've got used to it.
> 
> I'd say make the move, you'll never regret it, and neither do the many expats who live here !
> 
> Kens.


Hi... Im planning on Moving to Hong Kong or Korea but im a bit more interested in Hong Kong. Im Still kinda young now and first year College Student. I live here in Makati Manila, Philippines. But I want to Work there and Life there. I Would like to get a White Collar Job and work in the Buisness District. 

My question is do you think it would be hard to get a White Collar job there. Im taking up Computer Science in College now and want to get a job in the buisness district something to do with computers etc. and Also what did you do to get there? like did you get a citizenship while you were there or did you move there first? Please Reply back to me. your Information can be usefull to me. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bechampions

The Don said:


> Hi... Im planning on Moving to Hong Kong or Korea but im a bit more interested in Hong Kong. Im Still kinda young now and first year College Student. I live here in Makati Manila, Philippines. But I want to Work there and Life there. I Would like to get a White Collar Job and work in the Buisness District.
> 
> My question is do you think it would be hard to get a White Collar job there. Im taking up Computer Science in College now and want to get a job in the buisness district something to do with computers etc. and Also what did you do to get there? like did you get a citizenship while you were there or did you move there first? Please Reply back to me. your Information can be usefull to me. Thanks for your time.


again hope this answer wont be too late since uve posted 3 months ago, seeing how the current economic situation i think its hard to find a job in any field period. but there r oppurtunities in business and IT if thats what you're relating to.

Answering to the HK lifestyle here, im 23 years old and have lived here for about 10 years, i was born here and came back from canada for almost 2 years now. HK people r very money driven, i find it hectic and stressful to live here. That's why i plan on moving to singapore. I think u really need to have friends and company to really enjoy it here, i barely know anyone here and maybe for that reason, i dont find anything appealing to do with my spare time. People here only go shopping or for movies and i'm a guy so i dont like neither. Going out for drinks can be ok but then u really need friends for anything to be interesting


----------



## Elliot Clark

senkimsin said:


> seem good, but everything is seem very high price, just like in Germany


indeed. Prices level is higher than in most European countries


----------



## Shinjuku

Just confirmed today that my company is sending me to HK for work on a short term project. Leaving in a couple of days...Very excited!!! 

Would like to know how's the social scene like there? Do people hang around within close cliques only, or is it pretty easy to meet people and make friends? Is it common for colleagues to socialise after work?

Will be coming from dubai and my group of friends regularly arrange newbie nights to welcome new expats. Is there anything similar in HK?

Cheers!


----------



## portermisch

Marlene said:


> I might be moving to HK at the end of the year. It seems I cannot find anyone who hasn't really enjoyed the city. And not that I am looking for any bad press, but what are the benefits and pitfalls of living in HK - with let's just say, an adequate salary and housing benefit - but not extravagant, and I am talking 10 years minimum if things work out - big if? I now live in a small, clean, but boring expensive European city although I hail from North America and the job is secure here. Daughter has left home, middle age, and as usual following my husband with no prospects of a job for me. The usual. I bought a book re living and working there, but it's written by some, younger smitten woman, who in the first paragraph ridicules the non-working 'kept' woman. Yeah...well she should try it! I did have a career lady....and now it's gone, gone, gone. Wouldn't have bought the book had I known...anyway - Any opinions about living in Hong Kong in general. Thanks..................


Great post! I was also thinking of the same concerns if ever I plan to become an expat. Its either HK or other tiger economy country since I've heard great things about them. However there are also some cons in living to other country, can anyone give an example of what I should expect in HK?


----------



## KateGarden

Personally I really enjoy the city. I have never lived in Hong Kong, but have spent a great deal of time there from a couple of weeks to a month. It is busy, exciting and of course, for a european, exotic. I am just planning to return this month and looking forward to it !


----------



## andy1776

*Kowloon*



senkimsin said:


> seem good, but everything is seem very high price, just like in Germany


hello. I guess it would be appropriate for me to throw in my 2 cents worth here. Presently I am in Phuket, Thailand getting some much needed dentures however, will soon be returning to Kowloon district of Hong Kong befor heading out to Xiamen, China. Kowloon was very affordable and I found a nice hotel there that only charged me 38.00 us dollars per night. Food close by was so innexpensive I could hardly believe it. Shopping was bargains galore and I really enjoyed my stay although I was only there for 7 days. The hotel had ac, tv with remote, private bathroom accomodations, security personnel on duty with monitor view screens, three locked doors after hours befor I even reached my private locked hotel room. By the way, maid service daily, no bed bugs and I did not see one single bug the entire time I was there. american airlines lost my luggage and consequently, I learned to travel LIGHT real fast. I had copys made of all sensitive documents/credentials made befor my trip and also, carried a card from the hotel for reference in the event I should lose my bearings (and often did). Cathay Pacific is working diligently to track my luggage at present. I was able to score a full meal (not western) for between 18-20 HKD daily. The hotel and dining accomodations afforded me extra savings to "shop till I drop." I was definately not in kansas anymore. Take the plunge and enjoy yourself. One more thing: I travel alone and often walk upon paths/narrow alleyways with numerous smaller/shops merchants and never once felt threatened or intimidated by anyone. Learning some simple phrases in Chinese was Priceless!!!! and also shows respect for the host nation's people. Have a good one.


----------



## letty_da_florist

*plenty of outdoor activities too*

hope you're settling in well so far! by the way, my previous british boss and many of my friends, who are also expats, really got into outdoor and trail-hiking after their arrival. i know it's famous for its city life, but there are also many outdoor activities, and visiting the many islands is also a good weekend past time. 

cheers!


----------

